# Canine cancers



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Once they get this nasty disease, anything is worth a try. I lost my 12 1/2 year old irish setter to bone cancer july 9, 1997 and my golden girl to a gastrointestinal stromal tumor at 8 yrs. 9 monhs last may 25. Do keep us updated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is he giving this instead of standard chemo, or in addition to?
thanks.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so, so sorry to hear this I hate cancer I lost my sweet golden Sandy to cancer in Feb 2007 I hope your Dad's dog continues to do well!...please keep us updated on his condition. Do you have any pictures? I love Viszlas.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Is he giving this instead of standard chemo, or in addition to?
> thanks.


Instead of at the moment...... he has been going around to some different doctors checking the options


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I find that very interesting. In the book Natural Health Bible for Dogs and Cats by Shawn Messonier DVM, it says turmeric is an antiinflammatory and powerful antioxidant. It's anti-inflammatory effects have been shown to be comparable to cortisone. It lowers choleterol levels and prevents platelet clumping. It also shows protective effects on theliver. Used in pets with a number of conditions, including arthritis, cancer, inflammaroty diseases, infections, and as a liver tonic.
Tumeric and flaxseed oil are also ingredients in Phycox..... a glucosamine supplement for joints which many are finding very successful. 
BTW... the book by Dr Messonier is a great reference for holistic, natural material.


----------



## palermo22 (Feb 10, 2009)

That maybe along the same thinking of our oncologist. She put Oliver on Cyclophosamide (he already has had the tumor removed but it was HSA) and also put him on Proxicam (which I believe is also anti-inflammatory) along with a water pill and Pepcid). He has been energetic and has been eating since he started this regimen 10 days ago. He goes for his first blood test next week - so hopefully all will be in order and he can continue with this.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, with my rheumatoi arthritis and shoulder problems, the possibily liver damaging meds i am on for all my other ailments, i gotta check this out for myself! I do use milk thistle and cranberry capsuls for liver and kidneys, osteo-bi-flex for joints, do take vitamin e, super b-complex, plain old multivitamin, bee pollen, biotin, fiber, citrcal, fish oil, ester-c and a baby apsri every day also. Have to have liver and kidney stuff checked twice and year and so far hve always been perfect.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok.. update... My father has decided to tackle it on his own.... Rusty has been doing pretty good... he is happy and has gone jogging several miles...his mood was very good on my last visit... a lot different than the time before.. he was depresssed and obviously uncomfortable.... He is already using tumeric and flax oil... I told him about some articles I read on CLA and suggested a food change.... I'll be seeing him over the weekend I will post if there has been any more shrinkage of the tumors


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Okay, with my rheumatoi arthritis and shoulder problems, the possibily liver damaging meds i am on for all my other ailments, i gotta check this out for myself! I do use milk thistle and cranberry capsuls for liver and kidneys, osteo-bi-flex for joints, do take vitamin e, super b-complex, plain old multivitamin, bee pollen, biotin, fiber, citrcal, fish oil, ester-c and a baby apsri every day also. Have to have liver and kidney stuff checked twice and year and so far hve always been perfect.


Sorry I'm going off topic, but 3G's have you talked to your diabetes doctor about taking Osteo Bi-Flex? Sometimes people with diabetes should not use these types of suppliments due to insulin resistance. 

I sure hope your father's dog continues to do well. It sounds like this is working for Rusty.


----------

